# Austin Craigslist



## Z2V (May 3, 2019)

This just popped up on the Austin TX Craigslist today. 









						Machine Tools (vertical mill, lathe)
					

South Bend Metal Lathe 13" swing x 36" bed length Motor reversible, 1hp 1phase, 220V (can convert to 110V) TEFC, standard mount, Century Farm Duty 8 speed belt drive 50-1230 RPM (32-729 smaller...



					austin.craigslist.org


----------

